# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Fingerless man needs help

## gcardoza

I know a young man who lost the fingers on both hands.  He is a kind man who once worked and played guitar. He is married and wants to work but has to rely on others for financial support right now.

I want to help him restore the use of his hands to where he may seek gainful employment to help support his family.

Looking for someone to print/build prosthetics for him.  Maybe I just need to purchase a printer and learn how to do it for him.  I want to help others like him and am fascinated and amazed with the potential of this technology.

Your assistance and guidance is appreciated.

----------

